# RAM Stick with different CAS latencies.



## oweezy9 (Dec 4, 2007)

I accidently bought 4-4-4-12 CAS Latency ram (Corsair xms2 2x1gb ddr2-6400).

I have 2 of the same brand/model with 5-5-5-15-T2 (what is T2?) CAS Latency.

Is there anyway to run them *both* at the same time? Should I keep the 4-4-4-12, sell the 5-5-5-15, and buy more 4-4-4-12? (Is there enough of a difference in the 5 vs. 4... basically)

Thanks in advance


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If you set the timings in the bios mauually to 5-5-5-15 , then the 4-4-4-12 ram will run at the looser timings, and that should not be a problem. I doubt you notice the difference between the two in real world applications. T2 is the command rate, most ddr2 memory runing in dual channel operate at T2, Cas Latancy is usually the first # in the timings. For a more complete explanation look here....http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/26


----------

